# interet des i messages aujourd'hui



## patrick78140 (17 Août 2018)

Bonsoir
Ce n'est pas specialement un probleme de SE mais plutot une question d'ordre general
Aujourd'hui les forfaits sont en illimités excepté des fois pour les connexions internet
Je me demandais quel etait alors l'interet de ces i messages qui utilisent les données cellulaires et donc privent de la ressource pour surfer?
A moins que je n'ai raté quelques choses ,je n'en vois plus l'interet
Vos avis
Merci


----------



## Wizepat (17 Août 2018)

Je vais régulièrement à l’étrangers. Le prix des MMS est exorbitant. Vive les iMessage pour partager quelques photos avec la famille + FaceTime pour les visio. 

PS : toute la famille est chez la pomme [emoji6]


----------



## lostOzone (18 Août 2018)

iMessage c’est la simplicité car complètement intégré à iOS. 
Envoi de vidéo sans compression supplémentaire pas comme les mails.
Envoi des photos en qualité originale.
Ça passe en WIFI quand le réseau mobile est pourri. 
Après whatsapp ou autre font pareil en moins intégré.


----------



## patrick78140 (18 Août 2018)

@Wizepat:
C'est un argument qui pourrait tenir si on est hors UE,le roaming y etant desormais non facturé.
En dehors de l'UE comment un i MMS peut etre moins cher puisqu'ils utilisent les données cellulaires?
Pour le face time,pareil..
On peut utiliser d'autres systemes qui ne limitent pas les utilisateurs a avoir des i bidules
@mostozonne:
A part le fait que c'est integré a l'ios,les mms aussi d'ailleurs ,question cout il n'y a pas d'interet.
Comme tu dis, il y a d'autres systemes qui le font.et sont d'avantage universels,mais là,n'est pas la question.
Je parle du coût purement et simplement
Evidement je n'ai pas parler du wifi volontairement,car le cout est zero


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2018)

Bj 
Pour  en savoir plus ==> https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/on...x-envoyes-par-imessage-et-facetime?id=9788487


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2018)

A l'étranger j'utilise


----------



## patrick78140 (18 Août 2018)

C'est un peu confus l'histoire d'Anne
Ces sms vers l'angleterre ,c'est volontaire?
Qu'a-t'elle comme forfait etc..
De plus je comprends pas qu'un operateur autorise ou pas des i messages
Plus loin on lit que orange et proximus ne facturent plus
et encore plus loin on explique comment desactiver la fonction c'est contradictoire
Qouiqu'il en soit ,qnand on est dans son pays d'origine ,les sms et mms ne sont pas decomptés du forfait
,les i mess le sont sur le forfait data
A l'etranger,dans l'ue le roaming est gratuit,donc resultat identique.
Hors UE ,c'est different
Perso ,hors ue c'est whatsapp aussi pour les mess et pour la video rien sauf si je trouve une connexion wifi
En UE je fais comme si j'etais chez moi mais,skype pour la video car c'est plus universelle et toutes mes relations n'ont pas des i trucs


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2018)

Attention , 
Lorsque vous êtes en France vos appels et sms vers l Europe sont Hors forfait
Lorsque vous êtes en Europe vos appels et sms vers l Europe sont illimités


----------



## patrick78140 (18 Août 2018)

Ca doit dependre des forfaits ,alors
Perso,au nouvel an j'envoie mes voeux en sms normal en europe et hors europe sans etre facturé
Par contre si j'appel un fixe etrangé,là ca taxe,si j'appel un mobile etrangé ,c'est dans le forfait


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Oui en effet , moi je suis sur un forfait open de chez Orange


----------



## patrick78140 (20 Août 2018)

OK 
Donc la question de depart reste posée


----------



## Anthony (20 Août 2018)

patrick78140 a dit:


> Je me demandais quel etait alors l'interet de ces i messages qui utilisent les données cellulaires et donc privent de la ressource pour surfer?



Au hasard : c'est globalement plus résilient que les SMS, ça fonctionne sans réseau cellulaire, ça fonctionne parfaitement sur le Mac ou l'iPad même sans iPhone à proximité pour faire le relais, ça fonctionne avec l'Apple Watch pas cellulaire hors de portée de l'iPhone, ça évite de donner son numéro de téléphone pour s'envoyer trois messages, ça gère les conversations à plusieurs et les groupes, ça gère des pièces jointes que les MMS ne prennent pas en charge, ça évite d'installer une application supplémentaire et de transférer des données chez un prestataire supplémentaire pour faire tout ça. Au hasard.


----------



## patrick78140 (20 Août 2018)

_Bonsoir
c'est globalement plus résilient que les SMS, ça fonctionne sans réseau cellulaire :_ a condition d'avoir du wifi
_ça fonctionne parfaitement sur le Mac ou l'iPad même sans iPhone à proximité pour faire le relais :_Je parlais surtout des i phone
_ça fonctionne avec l'Apple Watch pas cellulaire hors de portée de l'iPhone_, peux-tu developper?(je connais pas applewatch,il me semblait que c'etait une connexion bluetooth)
_ça évite de donner son numéro de téléphone pour s'envoyer trois messages_,ah bon,comment fait-on?
_ça gère les conversations à plusieurs et les groupes,_ on peut faire la meme chose avec les sms,non?
_On ça gère des pièces jointes que les MMS ne prennent pas en charge_, je ne peux pas contredire ,quelles genres de pieces(pour ma culture perso)
_ça évite d'installer une application supplémentaire et de transférer des données chez un prestataire supplémentaire pour faire tout ça._ 
Quelles données sur skype par ex?
Moi je vois un gros contre argument,tous les correspondants doivent avoir un appareil estampillé apple


----------



## Wizepat (20 Août 2018)

Pour ma part, je pense que tu prends le problème à l’envers. Quel est l’interêt des SMS et des MMS a ce jour? C’est dépassé et ils sont amenés à disparaître. Tu fais partis de ceux qui utilise encore le fax et le Minitel [emoji6] Tu me diras, chacun est libre de ses choix. 

Après qu’on utilise iMessage, Skype, Facebook Messenger, ..., c’est un choix personnel. Je préfère utiliser les services d’Apple qui sont parfaitement intégrés à mes ibidules. Par ailleurs, je pense qu’Apple fait parti de ceux qui revende le moins les informations collectées contrairement à Google et Facebook. 

Pour le peu que ça consomme en data. Sur un forfait 20 ou 50 Go, tu ne feras pas la différence. L’avantage, toutes tes conversations sont synchronisées sur tes différents appareils.


----------



## patrick78140 (20 Août 2018)

C'est sur que toutes les conversations sont synchro sur tous les ibidules comme tu dis
Ce qui alimente d'ailleurs copieusement le forum.
J'en trouve pas l'utilité,mais comme tu dis chacun son truc.
simplement je ne vois pas de difference entre sms et i messages ,c'est tout en terme de conso
A mon avis les sms et mms ont encore de beaux jours devant eux.
quant a prendre le pb a l'envers,je vois pas trop où est le a l'envers.
Et minitel et fax n'ont rien a y voir non plus.Quand un e mail fera preuve devant une administration ,là ok
Les i messages ce n'est pas forcement un progres,et meme si ,le progres ne  vaut que si il est partagé
Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'instant
comment tu fais du face time ou du imessage avec un samsung ou un xperia?
Je comprend l'attachement a la pomme de certains mais il vaut mieux raison gardée
Merci de tes explications


----------



## moderno31 (21 Août 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Tu fais partis de ceux qui utilise encore le fax et le Minitel [emoji6] Tu me diras, chacun est libre de ses choix.
> .


Hello je vais faire mon "utilisateur des temps modernes" j'utilise par ordre de priorité
1. Sms depuis mon Mac (c'est excellent, entièrement intégré.. et pour une utilisation PRO c'est mortellement bon)
2. Whatapp Desktop (encore plus intégré et discret quand je suis en réunion)
3. Whatsapp smart
4. iMessages
5. Instagram
6. Skype "tout pourri" si j'ai vraiment pas le choix.

Par contre le SMS a encore pleinement son utilité pour nos correspondant impossible à joindre ou non utilisateurs de : Messenger, Whatsapp, Instagram ou tout autre application (viber, skype...) ou encore d'internet / 4G (iMessages). En effet, toute personne qui a une ligne ouverte sans réseau social, à part de l'appeler, le sms reste un moyen pratique de la joindre


----------



## lostOzone (22 Août 2018)

Le SMS c’est top parce que c’est interopérable. Ça marche partout. Pour des messages texte c’est parfait après pour plus c’est vraiment désuet.
iMessage c’est top car c’est moderne et simple. C’est comme envoyer un texto mais sans les limites du système. Par contre iMessage n’est pas le premier système intégré. BlackBerry avait BBM à l’époque. Sur Android il y a Hangout. Et je pense que ces apps sont voués à être supplantés au fur et à mesure par une autre. 
Par contre désolé mais je ne voie pas en quoi la consommation de data pose problème. Si c’est pour juste envoyer des messages texte la consommation va être tellement faible sera négligeable en Europe. Hors Europe ça peut être un problème. Je rappelle que 10Mo ça représente quelque chose comme 10 millions de caractères écrits. Alors même si le protocole de iMessage consomme de la data en plus du texte lui même. Divisons par deux on est à 5 millions de caractères pour 10 Mo consommés. Vous avez un cumul envoie réception de texte pour 5 millions de caractères par mois?
Vous pouvez consulter la consommation de puis réglages > données cellulaires > services systèmes > Messagerie et Messagerie instantanée


----------



## patrick78140 (22 Août 2018)

_Le SMS c’est top parce que c’est interopérable. Ça marche partout. Pour des messages texte c’est parfait après pour plus c’est vraiment désuet_. les MMS aussi
_Hors Europe ça peut être un problème_ voila ,justement
Pour moi il est est inutile,meme si ca consomme peu.Il vaut mieux reserver les datas pour les applis qui en ont vraiment besoin
En general on a un forfait sms et mms illimités ce qui n'est pas le cas pour les datas
Un caractere fait malgré tout un peut plus d'un octet avec les claviers etendus
et un mms ,ne serait-ce qu'avec un emoticon fait bien plus.Et qd on joint une photo ...
MMS gratuit;i message,consommation data


----------



## lostOzone (22 Août 2018)

patrick78140 a dit:


> _Le SMS c’est top parce que c’est interopérable. Ça marche partout. Pour des messages texte c’est parfait après pour plus c’est vraiment désuet_. les MMS aussi
> _Hors Europe ça peut être un problème_ voila ,justement
> Pour moi il est est inutile,meme si ca consomme peu.Il vaut mieux reserver les datas pour les applis qui en ont vraiment besoin
> En general on a un forfait sms et mms illimités ce qui n'est pas le cas pour les datas
> ...



Oui c’est pour ça que j’ai compté le double mais il ne faut pas oublier qu’il y a de la compression j’ai vu très large. Vous n’avez plus qu’à désactiver iMessage dans les réglages et votre iPhone n’enverra que des SMS. 
Pour le SMS illimité hors Europe j’ai un doute mais je pense que ça n’est pas inclus dans les forfait. Donc logiquement si c’est uniquement pour économiser des datas. AMHA c’est une prise de tête pour pas grand chose à la vue de la consommation data qui va se compter en Mégas pour du texte. Mais chacun a ses priorités. De toute façon l’iPhone laisse le choix. J’ai bcp de contact sur iPhone et c’est tellement plus efficace par iMessage que je ne voie pas l’intérêt de se cantonner aux SMS. Puis en iMessage il y a une économie de transfert de donnée pas au niveau du forfait mais au niveau énergétique dans la mesure ou au lieu de recevoir la même photo en MMS puis en mail en qualité originale je la reçois une seule fois en qualité originale. Par contre après l’app message prends un espace assez volumineux chez moi mais c’est un autre problème.


----------



## patrick78140 (23 Août 2018)

Tout d'abord je voudrais indiquer que je ne parle pas de mon cas personnel,si j'utilise ou pas les i messages.
Ceci etant
Pour le bilan energetique ,evidement ,si on envoie un mail plus un sms ,ca n'a pas de sens.Il ne faut envoyer qu'un mail.
Je saisis pas le but de la manoeuvre
Mais en fait les circuits etant toujours sous tension,ca consomme (un peu moins au repos,c'est vrai ,mais negligeable)
J'accepte l'idée de la qualité d'image inferieure en MMS ,mais là encore,amha,c'est aussi neglideable
Pour les sms et mms illimités ,que l'on soit ds un pays de l'ue ou dans son pays d'origine ,c'est compris dans le forfait
Meme si on envoie vers les us par ex.
Pour moi ,l'interoperabilité reste un argument inaliebable
A +


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Après qu’on utilise iMessage, Skype, Facebook Messenger, ..., c’est un choix personnel.



Que des trucs propriétaires ... mais c'est un choix aussi ! 

Le choix du SMS se défend donc tout à fait, même si les produits cités sont nettement plus sympas.


----------

